# Bought my wedding dress :) :)



## Charlotteee

I purchased my dress on Saturday.

Didn't think I would have one this soon. 16 months until the wedding.

It's the Mori Lee 5368, and we've added a diamante belt to the waste, which sold it. 

I spent the first hour saying how will i know if it's the one, I don't think i'm the type to cry and then when we added the belt (maid of honours idea) I just had all these tears come from nowhere haha!!

This is ivory/nude but I have ordered it in Ivory :)

https://www.morilee.com/sites/default/files/dress/5368/5368-0052.jpg

https://www.morilee.com/sites/default/files/dress/5368/5368-0130.jpg

https://www.morilee.com/sites/default/files/styles/dress_big/public/dress/5368/5368-0073.jpg?itok=W4yJ0zfU

Can't wait to wear it again!! xx


----------



## LeannieB

Wow thats gorgeous!! So pretty. Xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Charlotteee

Thanks!! I just want to go back to the shop and wear it again haha!! xx


----------



## Tiff

Stunning!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

It's gorgeous. You just no don't you &#55357;&#56832; I was the same with mine. Can't wait to try mine on again next month &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Smile181c

Char that's beautiful! Do you have any photos of the belt??


----------



## Charlotteee

I will upload the pic of me in it when i get home (hiding my face) haha xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Here you go hun xxx
 



Attached Files:







dress.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 49









dress side.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 43









dress back.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 42


----------



## Smile181c

Awwww! You look stunning!! Eek! So exciting!


----------



## Charlotteee

Thanks :):)


----------



## babyjan

Oh I like! The back is gorgeous


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

That is gorgeous!! And you look stunning in it! <3


----------



## Charlotteee

Thanks everyone :)

I need to look at an alternative belt as that one is £170 and i really don't want to spend that much, i'm wondering if the ones that come on a piece of satin with just a little bit of a diamante design will look ok?? Will have to try different belts on in the shop when i go back in April xx


----------



## LoraLoo

You look lovely in it! Do you think you need the belt? I think it's stunning without! Xx


----------



## Charlotteee

I wasn't sold on it until they put the belt on lol. That was what made it "the one" I will have a proper look when i go back in April xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Beaut!!


----------



## vaniilla

It looks beautiful on you :flower:


----------



## Geebug x

Babe this is stunning!!
Only just see this, I am so happy for you xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Geebug x said:


> Babe this is stunning!!
> Only just see this, I am so happy for you xxx

Ahh thanks Gee :kiss: xxx


----------

